# Reasonable price plant selller that DOES NOT mix fish/ inverts in plant tanks



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I plan to treat any plant I get but I don't think PP kills TB. I feel like live plants kept with other fish/inverts can often be a disease vector for fish tanks. 

I want to be sure I buy from a plants only seller If you can suggest someone who sells mature plants that does not keep anything but plants in the tank I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I order from either mikeswetpets on AB/ebay or plantedaquariumcentral.com
they are both good sellers and give shipping discounts but I dont know if they have fish with plants. You can always send them a message and ask.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I have not seen any where that will say no snails with their plants, snails and aquatic plants go together like PB&J, ham and cheese, eggs and bacon...most will dip them and I would re-dip


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tikibirds: How do you get shipping discounts with plantedaquariumscentral.com? I have a load of stuff in a cart with them, but I haven't placed the order because the shipping is ridiculously high.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Deanna: On very last screen (after you've already been to PayPal) before confirming order, there's coupon box. Put in Bettafish and you get 10% off. This is from my last order and what you should see:

Subtotal $69.92 
Less Coupon BETTAFISH ($6.99) 
Subtotal $62.93 

No snails on any plants I've ordered and I've ordered five or six times.

Oops, misread. Don't know how you get shipping discounts. Would love to use that one. :-D


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> I order from either mikeswetpets on AB/ebay or plantedaquariumcentral.com
> they are both good sellers and give shipping discounts but I dont know if they have fish with plants. You can always send them a message and ask.


Planted aq is plant only environment, very few snails compared to mikeswetpets. Definitely snail free are those packaged plants from Petco and Petsmart, but not sure if treated with copper which can be harmful to your inverts, eg shrimps in your existing tanks.


----------

